# MystikalWolf's Journal!



## MystikalWolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Well,my first day in my journal...not much to write about today. :roll: 
Our Maine **** kitten is growing like a weed...she is 18 day's old today and weighs 13 1/4 ozs...talk about tubby! :lol: 
She will be going to her new home to a wonderful couple here in Minnesota.  
Moving our horses to a much nearer boarding place in a couple of week's.30 minute's or so away from where we live...so that will be wonderful.  
And my Husband will be starting Farrier School in a couple of week's too.  
Hey,free hoof trimming! :lol: 
Well,making a hot dish for dinner...and still coping with the allergy I evidently have to soy bean oil...boy oh boy...my mouth is blistered and sore by eating Bar-B-Q sauce on grilled pork chop's!!!  
Have a good day everyone...


----------

